# Serious flash floods in my region



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Best wishes to all those effected in SE Queensland..... I'm OK.
Torrential rains from a coastal system that has stalled and just won't move on. Main roads, railway and towns going under and closed or isolated.
Just saw pics of a bridge near Grantham where the water has risen over 1m in 12mins.☹


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You all are in our prayers 🙏 ❤


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

The rain is bucketing down and doesn't look like stopping anytime soon.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Came across this article on the Ws3, can they really control the weather? is it related to the recent covid conundrum?









Whats Shaking Down Under – HAARP Australia & The Elon Musk Connection – Paint It Black » Uncensored Publications Limited


HAARP is the controversial US Defence technology which began as 18 antennas and is now integrated into a global net of ground and space...




uncensored.co.nz


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Where I live we've had 162mm, nearly 6.5" of rain over the last 24hrs.
Whole towns are being evacuated..... still bucketing down.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Hope you all stay safe.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Still bucketing down..... don't know if driving to work is possible, road closures everywhere, or getting home later.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

So sorry to hear this, Praying you all are safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Stay safe!
Flooding is so dangerous!


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Rain guage has overflowed at 275ml in less than 48hrs.
I live on a hill with good access to local amenities..... got enough food supplies and generator fuel for the recommended next 3 days.👍


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Mt Glorious has reported 705mm in 24hrs.
Dams are at 100%+


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> Came across this article on the Ws3, can they really control the weather? is it related to the recent covid conundrum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For many years now, they cloud seed and all that fun stuff. Many patents on weather modification. At least in the states.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Don't know if anyone has been monitoring our current floods crisis but it's still bucketing down rain here in SE Queensland.
The local major water catchment, Wivenhoe Dam in a few days has gone from 55% to 160%..... this is in some cases already and is potentially going to be worse than the 2011 floods with coastal areas already saturated. 
Major country towns like Gympie have been evacuated..... gone. Emergency services are far from coping with rescues and evacuations.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

The view from my lounge room window which hasn't changed for days.....









The hoses between the cars near the carport are non-stop syphoning off the water gathering around my backdoor pergola.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Remembering something from my school days.... Australia gets the same Monsoon rains we do. They are just opposite in season and they come from the opposite direction.

Climate change is making it worse. I've felt it too.

My sympathies, brother. Stay safe.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> For many years now, they cloud seed and all that fun stuff. Many patents on weather modification. At least in the states.


Knowing humans like I do, if there is an advantage to be had with this kind of technology they will already own the weather, as well as the patents.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

OMG, the suns out!
Still mayhem out there though..... 
Slingshot Alley is a tad muddy but the puddling and wind blown rain has gone for now.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks gents for caring.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Is it possible that this was not a natural dissaster, men playing with the weater.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

The Apprentice said:


> Is it possible that this was not a natural dissaster, men playing with the weater.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Hmmmm..... the floods are back here in Aus, 3rd time since November.
Poor buggers will have another major cleanup and restart.😖😞
Glad I live on a hill.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

My friend, I hope you and your family are well.
Hope everything goes back to normal as soon as possible🤞🏼


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hope all are okay and the rain stops.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

If only we could stop dickheads attempting to cross flooded roads, getting stuck or washed away and risking the lives of others to rescue.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

oh Lord,we had those folks in Arizona,trieing to cross the arroyos when the flash floods would come thru,Idiots,,,,,,,


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Stay safe


----------

